# Similitudini "bestiali"



## francisgranada

Ciao e buona sera a tutti,

L'attuale domanda la prendete con un po' di "leggerezza" : nell'italiano, i nomi di quali animali vengono usati associati con esseri umani (o con certe qualità umane)?

Esempi (dalla mia lingua madre):

_porco _- una persona molto negativa in tutti i sensi (molto offensivo)
_vacca _- una donna molto stupida (molto offensivo)
_gallina _- una donna stupida (un po' meno offensivo)
_somaro _- una persona/un bambino ignorante ma non cattivo (non o poco offensivo)
_cane _- una persona cattiva che maltratta gli altri (offensivo)
_colombo _- di carattere tranquillo, pacifico (non offensivo)
_passero _- una persona poco importante, anonima, "grigia"(non offensivo)
_bue, toro, gallo, pollo, serpente, gatto, rana, topo ..._eccetera. 

(La classificazione "offensivo" o meno, ovviamente non è "esatta", dipende  dalla situazione, dalla persona concreta ecc. ...)

Grazie e sono curioso ...


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Ciao e buona sera a tutti,
> 
> L'attuale domanda la prendete con un po' di "leggerezza" : nell'italiano, i nomi di quali animali vengono usati associati con esseri umani (o con certe qualità umane)?
> 
> Esempi (in italiano):
> 
> _porco _/maiale- una persona molto negativa in tutti i sensi (molto offensivo) direi che si usano esclusivamente in relazione alla sfera sessuale
> _vacca _/troia(la femmina del maiale)- una donna molto stupida  (molto offensivo) una donna "un po'" mignotta
> _gallina _- una donna stupida (un po' meno offensivo)
> _somaro _- una persona/un bambino ignorante ma non cattivo (non o poco offensivo)
> _cane _- una persona cattiva che maltratta gli altri (offensivo) mmh, direi più che altro una persona abbietta
> _colombo _- di carattere tranquillo, pacifico (non offensivo) nessun corrispettivo in italiano
> _passero _- una persona poco importante, anonima, "grigia"(non offensivo) nessun corrispettivo in italiano
> _bue, toro, gallo, pollo, serpente, gatto, rana, topo ..._eccetera.
> 
> (La classificazione "offensivo" o meno, ovviamente non è "esatta", dipende  dalla situazione, dalla persona concreta ecc. ...)
> 
> Grazie e sono curioso ...



Qualche aggiunta:
_Gallo_ - si può usare per definire un maschio baldanzoso, in assetto "acchiappesco" 
_Toro_ - detto di maschio dotato di notevole vigoria fisica/sessuale
_Verme_ - persona spregevole (ovviamente offensivo)
_Coniglio_ - persona che difetta di coraggio (ovviamente offensivo)
_Volpe_ - persona furba
_Aquila_ - persona dotata di notevole acuità visiva
_Orso_ - persona burbera e poco socievole
_Agnell(in)o_ - Persona inerme e indifesa
_Squalo_ - persona senza scrupoli.


----------



## PaolaD.

Io ho sentito anche "capra"..per indicare una persona maldestra o incompetente


----------



## francisgranada

Finora interessante ...  

_toro, verme, volpe, aquila_: valgono anche qui. 



> Io ho sentito anche "capra"..per indicare una persona maldestra o incompetente


Anche qui, ma solo per le donne

Altri esempi che mi vengono in mente (usati da noi): 

_montone _(ariete) - che ha la testa dura (poco o non offensivo)
_bue _- di comportamento stupido o assurdo, più o meno nel senso che "non si lascia convincere" (offensivo, ma non tanto)
_rana _- ragazza non ancora adulta ma quasi... (in pubertà - non offensivo)
_cavallo _- un po' "tonto", uno che fa più o meno quello che gli dicono gli altri (offensivo, ma non tanto)
_gatta _ - lusinghiera, anche falsa e infedele (poco o non offensivo)
_gatto _- un "dongiovanni" (non offensivo)

(a poposito di "offensivo": ogni tanto mi pare che piuttosto gli amimali "in questione" potrebbero sentirsi offesi ...)


----------



## annapo

*Aquila* si usa anche per riferirsi ad una persona molto intelligente (o il suo contrario) = non è un'aquila (non è molto intelligente)
diciamo anche:
matto come un *cavallo*
persona un po' *farfallina* = incostante, negli amori come negli interessi
infido come un *serpente*
*un pollo* = un ingenuo
*pecora o pecorone* = persona conformista, che si allinea ai comportamenti altrui
*sciacallo* = persona che approfitta delle disgrazie altrui


----------



## PaolaD.

lumaca =persona lenta 
talpa=persona dalla vista molto ridotta


----------



## infinite sadness

lumacone = cornuto
scarrafone = un tipo brutto
tartaruga = persona lenta
formichina = persona lenta


----------



## francisgranada

_Sciacallo, lumaca, pecora, cavallo_ - anche qui, nel senso simile.

_lupo _(da noi) - che prende tutto per se stesso, non rispetta gli altri ("homo homini lupus est"), ed anche nel senso di "ha fame come un lupo". Anche in Italia?

_volpe _(da noi) - oltre furbo, anche "_un vecchio volpe_", cioè che conosce "il mondo", non si lasca ingannare ecc.... (credo "vecchio lupo" in italiano)


----------



## Montesacro

infinite sadness said:


> lumacone = cornuto



Veramente?
Per me un lumacone è un "provolone", uno che ce sta sempre a provà co' le donne...



infinite sadness said:


> formichina = persona lenta



Io direi che una formichina è una persona giudiziosa e assennata. Il contrario di una cicala (dalla famosa favola di Esopo).


----------



## infinite sadness

In Sicilia "lupo" equivale anche a "donnaiuolo". 
"Lumaca" invece è uno con le corna.


----------



## annapo

La *formichina* è il risparmiatore.
Il cuor di *leone* è un tipo molto coraggioso,
*pantera* è una donna dall'aspetto molto sensuale
la *mantide* è una donna che rovina gli uomini con cui sta.
Inoltre in italiano parliamo di persona con un tatto da *elefante*, per dire che uno è indelicato
che è come un *grillo *se è sempre vivace, energico e "carico"
che è un *ragno* se è tirchio.
Diciamo anche: curioso come una *scimmia*, furbo come una *lince*, veloce come una *lepre*, affamato come un *lupo*


----------



## infinite sadness

Qua si dice "ubriaco come una scimmia".


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Qua si dice "ubriaco come una scimmia".



Per curiosità: da noi, la _scimmia _è associata con uno che imita gli altri invece di avere/presentare la sua propria opinione. Ed è "ubriaco come un porco (maiale)"...


----------



## Brosh

Se parliamo sull'animali, cosa vuol dire "e continuo a bussare alla porta di Dio,

*a passo di cane* alla porta di Dio"? (una canzone)


----------



## francisgranada

Brosh said:


> Se parliamo sull'animali, cosa vuol dire "e continuo a bussare alla porta di Dio, *a passo di cane* alla porta di Dio"? (una canzone)



Credo _umilmente_, come si comporta un cane rispetto al suo padrone del quale è subordinato _a priori _("nunc et semper"). Ma vediamo la risposta d'un madrelingua ...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti,

*Allocco*: per indicare una persona tonta/tarda nel capire
*Serpe*: per indicare una persona infida
*Iena*: per una persona senza scrupoli/approfittratrice (simile a sciacallo, già elencato)
*Scorfano*: per indicare una persona non proprio "attraente"
*Cozza*: una donna decisamente bruttina
*Bradipo*: per indicare una persona lenta nell'agire
*Moscerino*: una persona senza importanza
*Pulce*: di solito si usa per apostrofare i bambini

e poi, dalle mie parti "*Piccione*" viene usato per indicare un tontolone, una persona ingenuotta.

Ciao


----------



## bo-marco

Sciacallo=persona che approfitta delle disgrazie altrui
Iena=persona molto cattiva e spietata
Talpa=persona infiltrata che svela all'esterno dei segreti
Rospo=persona molto brutta
Oca=donna poco intelligente e svampita
Tigre=persona molto aggressiva
Leone=persona molto coraggiosa
Zecca=persona molto fastidiosa
Pidocchio=persona che vive sfruttando le risorse altrui
Civetta=donna molto vanitosa


----------



## francisgranada

Mi vengono in mente ancora: _ape_, _mosca_, _cammello _...  
C'è qualche associazione con esseri umani?


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Mi vengono in mente ancora: _ape_, _mosca_, _cammello _...
> C'è qualche associazione con esseri umani?



Sì.

Operoso come un'ape.
Fastidioso come una mosca.
E quando una persona, per dissetarsi, beve avidamente grandi quantità d'acqua... beve come un cammello.


----------



## kreiner

Montesacro said:


> Sì.
> E quando una persona, per dissetarsi, beve avidamente grandi quantità d'acqua... beve come un cammello.


 
E se il cammello è un alcolista?  Intendo dire, non si può usare il cammello per parlare anche di quelli che bevono... e non proprio acqua?


----------



## Montesacro

kreiner said:


> E se il cammello è un alcolista?  Intendo dire, non si può usare il cammello per parlare anche di quelli che bevono... e non proprio acqua?



No, i cammelli che alzano il gomito non esistono. 
Esistono però le "spugne". Sempre di animali si tratta (più o meno...), abituati ad assumere ingenti quantità d'alcol senza batter ciglio.


----------



## kreiner

Sì, quello delle spugne lo sapevo. Me lo sento dire spesso


----------



## marco.cur

bo-marco said:


> Pidocchio=persona che vive sfruttando le risorse altrui


Per pidocchio s'intende una persona tirchia, o una persona di poco conto.

In sardo c'è anche un modo di dire "priogu ingrassau" (pidocchio ingrassato) per indicare una persona che viveva nella miseria e si è arricchitta (il c.d. "nuovo ricco").


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Lento come una tartaruga


----------



## o-nami

Montesacro said:


> colombo - di carattere tranquillo, pacifico (non offensivo) nessun corrispettivo in italiano



In realtà lo usiamo molto anche in italiano se ci pensi, solo al femminile:
colomba (che è il simbolo della pace).
Falchi & colombe all'interno dello schieramento politico, di un esercito, e così via.


----------



## Montesacro

o-nami said:


> In realtà lo usiamo molto anche in italiano se ci pensi, solo al femminile:
> colomba (che è il simbolo della pace).
> Falchi & colombe all'interno dello schieramento politico, di un esercito, e così via.


 
Hai ragione.
Secondo il Treccani quest'uso figurato di _falchi_ e _colombe_ ci viene dall'inglese.


----------



## francisgranada

kreiner said:


> E se il cammello è un alcolista?  Intendo dire, non si può usare il cammello per parlare anche di quelli che bevono... e non proprio acqua?



In Italia non sò, ma da noi  è "ubriaco come un porco".
(qui, il povero maiale personifica forse tutte le qualità negative dell'uomo ... )


----------



## annapo

Un *rospo* è un uomo (ma talvolta una donna) brutto/a
un *mulo* è una persona testarda
un'*oca* è una donna bella ma stupida,
mangia come un *uccellino *chi mangia poco
e ci si *imbufalisce*, se si è molto arrabbiati...


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao a tutti!

Aggiungerei (... ho controllato ... spero non mi siano sfuggiti ;-):

- *Lucertola*: una donna che ama stare al sole per abbronzarsi
- *Avvoltoio*: una persona che approfitta delle disgrazie altrui
- *Pappagallo*: 
1) una persona senza idee proprie che copia quelle altrui 
2) un uomo che fa complimenti studipi a tutte le donne che incontra 
- *Pecorone*: una persona che segue l'opinione della maggioranza 

Detti: 
- Dormire come un* ghiro *
*-* Puzzare come un *caprone *
*-* Essere allegro come un *fringuello *
*-* Piangere lacrime di *coccodrillo*

e si dice anche *"gufare"* per portare sfortuna o essere di malaugurio.

Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che ormai abbiamo menzionato quasi tutti gli animali del mondo , vi voglio ringraziare per gli esempi interessanti. 

Una breve conclusione:
1. Ci sono differenze notevoli tra Italia e, diciamo, Europa centrale, ma la maggioranza degli esempi/espressioni ci è comune (uguale o simile)
2. I nomi di animali, sia da noi che in Italia, li usiamo prevalentemente per indicare qualità negative ... .


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh, sì. Non so se è già stato detto, ma ce n'è uno che li comprende tutti.

animale = persona violenta.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Beh, sì. Non so se è già stato detto, ma ce n'è uno che li comprende tutti.
> 
> animale = persona violenta.



Vero, anche dalle nostre parti ...  
In più, c'è anche _bestia_, almeno da noi (per le donne "bestiali" ...)


----------



## frannigan

Troppo interessante questo thread!  Ne ho anche creato uno nel forum Français Seulement.

In inglese se qualcuno e molte socievole é una farfalla - si dice in italiano?


----------



## Yulan

frannigan said:


> Troppe interessante questo thread! Ne ho anche creato un nel forum Français Seulement.
> 
> In inglese se qualcuno e molte socievole é una farfalla - si dice in italiano?


 

Ciao Frannigan!

Personalmente no, dalle mie parti (Lombardia) non l'ho mai sentito ... forse in qualche altra regione? 

Ciao


----------



## phiona

Farfallone = colui che corteggia tante donne.
Farfallina = donna che fa la civetta  con gli uomini (tanti).
Sfarfalleggiare = da parte di uomini e donne avere un atteggiamento seduttivo nei confronti dell'altro sesso, con una spiccata predilezione per la quantità.
In sostanza, essere volubile nei sentimenti.


----------



## LemonEvo

kreiner said:


> E se il cammello è un alcolista?  Intendo dire, non si può usare il cammello per parlare anche di quelli che bevono... e non proprio acqua?



credo che in questo caso potremmo dire che il "cammello" beve come una "spugna" ;-)


----------

